# Eclipse + Tomcat 5.5



## pat270881 (18. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe jetzt mal das Plugin (von Sysdeo) installiert um den Tomcat von Eclipse aus zu benutzen und meiner Meinung nach alle notwendigen Einstellungen durchgeführt. (Tomcat home auf C:\Tomcat 5.5\ gesetzt, etc.)
Ich habe dann einmal ein Tomcat Project erstellt (aber im Tomcat/webapps Verzeichnis) und ein HelloWorld.java - Servlet definiert. Dann habe ich den Tomcat mit dem icon gestartet wobei im Output-Fenster folgende Meldungen angezeigt werden:

18.08.2005 11:35:46 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
18.08.2005 11:35:46 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 2954 ms
18.08.2005 11:35:47 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
18.08.2005 11:35:47 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.8
18.08.2005 11:35:47 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start
INFO: XML validation disabled
18.08.2005 11:35:48 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig applicationWebConfig
INFO: Missing application web.xml, using defaults only StandardEngine[Catalina].StandardHost[localhost].StandardContext[/jspbook]
18.08.2005 11:35:51 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
18.08.2005 11:35:51 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK2: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
18.08.2005 11:35:51 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/280  config=null
18.08.2005 11:35:51 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
18.08.2005 11:35:52 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 5638 ms

1) Stimmt das soweit? - weil da unter anderem auch was steht von web.xml missing, etc.

2) Wie kann ich dann das Servlet starten?

danke im voraus

lg gert


----------



## puck (18. Aug 2005)

Du bist in einer ähnlichen Lage wie ich, aber ich bei einen Tick weiter  8) 
Ich nehme an, Du hast die Deskriptor-Datei web.xml vergessen. Da steht drin, auf welche Anfrage Dein Servlet zu regieren hat, welchen Namen es hat, welche Services es anzubieten hat.

Ich gebe Dir mal zwei Links:
www.keyboardsamurais.de/mt/archives/000050.html
und 
www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-eclipse.htm#Tomcat

Die sollten Dir erstmal weiterhelfen.

Gruss Christian


----------



## mathon (18. Aug 2005)

Hi,

Danke für die Literaturquellen, das Problem ist jetzt, ich wollte den tomcat neu starten und jetzt kommen auf einmal immer folgende Exceptions wenn ich ihn starten zu versuche:


```
18.08.2005 15:03:08 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
18.08.2005 15:03:08 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 2144 ms
18.08.2005 15:03:08 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
18.08.2005 15:03:08 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.8
18.08.2005 15:03:08 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start
INFO: XML validation disabled
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester endElement
SCHWERWIEGEND: End event threw exception
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.IntrospectionUtils.callMethodN(IntrospectionUtils.java:921)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.CallMethodRule.end(CallMethodRule.java:578)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Rule.end(Rule.java:228)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.endElement(Digester.java:1057)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.endElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanEndElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1561)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.processDefaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:646)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.defaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:598)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.start(ContextConfig.java:983)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:255)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4044)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1012)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1012)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:442)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:683)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:537)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:271)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:409)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Servlet mapping specifies an unknown servlet name invoker
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.addServletMapping(StandardContext.java:2228)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.addServletMapping(StandardContext.java:2208)
	... 36 more
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig processDefaultWebConfig
SCHWERWIEGEND: Parse error in default web.xml
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Servlet mapping specifies an unknown servlet name invoker
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2719)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2745)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.endElement(Digester.java:1060)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.endElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanEndElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1561)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.processDefaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:646)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.defaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:598)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.start(ContextConfig.java:983)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:255)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4044)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1012)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1012)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:442)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:683)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:537)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:271)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:409)
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig processDefaultWebConfig
SCHWERWIEGEND: Occurred at line 326 column 23
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig applicationWebConfig
INFO: Missing application web.xml, using defaults only StandardEngine[Catalina].StandardHost[localhost].StandardContext[/jspbook]
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Marking this application unavailable due to previous error(s)
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error getConfigured
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Context startup failed due to previous errors
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester endElement
SCHWERWIEGEND: End event threw exception
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.IntrospectionUtils.callMethodN(IntrospectionUtils.java:921)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.CallMethodRule.end(CallMethodRule.java:578)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Rule.end(Rule.java:228)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.endElement(Digester.java:1057)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.endElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanEndElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1561)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.processDefaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:646)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.defaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:598)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.start(ContextConfig.java:983)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:255)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4044)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:759)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:739)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:524)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptor(HostConfig.java:589)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptors(HostConfig.java:536)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:471)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1126)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1020)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1012)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:442)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:683)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:537)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:271)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:409)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Servlet mapping specifies an unknown servlet name invoker
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.addServletMapping(StandardContext.java:2228)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.addServletMapping(StandardContext.java:2208)
	... 45 more
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig processDefaultWebConfig
SCHWERWIEGEND: Parse error in default web.xml
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Servlet mapping specifies an unknown servlet name invoker
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2719)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2745)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.endElement(Digester.java:1060)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.endElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanEndElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1561)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.processDefaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:646)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.defaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:598)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.start(ContextConfig.java:983)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:255)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4044)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:759)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:739)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:524)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptor(HostConfig.java:589)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDescriptors(HostConfig.java:536)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:471)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1126)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1020)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1012)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:442)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:683)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:537)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:271)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:409)
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig processDefaultWebConfig
SCHWERWIEGEND: Occurred at line 326 column 23
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Marking this application unavailable due to previous error(s)
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error getConfigured
18.08.2005 15:03:09 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Context startup failed due to previous errors
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester endElement
SCHWERWIEGEND: End event threw exception
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor19.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.IntrospectionUtils.callMethodN(IntrospectionUtils.java:921)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.CallMethodRule.end(CallMethodRule.java:578)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Rule.end(Rule.java:228)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.endElement(Digester.java:1057)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.endElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanEndElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1561)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.processDefaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:646)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.defaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:598)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.start(ContextConfig.java:983)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:255)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4044)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:759)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:739)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:524)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectory(HostConfig.java:918)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectories(HostConfig.java:881)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:475)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1126)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1020)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1012)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:442)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:683)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:537)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:271)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:409)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Servlet mapping specifies an unknown servlet name invoker
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.addServletMapping(StandardContext.java:2228)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.addServletMapping(StandardContext.java:2208)
	... 44 more
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig processDefaultWebConfig
SCHWERWIEGEND: Parse error in default web.xml
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Servlet mapping specifies an unknown servlet name invoker
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2719)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2745)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.endElement(Digester.java:1060)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.endElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanEndElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1561)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.processDefaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:646)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.defaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:598)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.start(ContextConfig.java:983)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:255)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4044)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:759)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:739)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:524)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectory(HostConfig.java:918)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectories(HostConfig.java:881)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:475)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1126)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1020)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1012)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:442)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:683)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:537)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:271)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:409)
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig processDefaultWebConfig
SCHWERWIEGEND: Occurred at line 326 column 23
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Marking this application unavailable due to previous error(s)
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error getConfigured
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Context startup failed due to previous errors
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester endElement
SCHWERWIEGEND: End event threw exception
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor19.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.IntrospectionUtils.callMethodN(IntrospectionUtils.java:921)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.CallMethodRule.end(CallMethodRule.java:578)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Rule.end(Rule.java:228)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.endElement(Digester.java:1057)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.endElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanEndElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1561)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.processDefaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:646)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.defaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:598)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.start(ContextConfig.java:983)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:255)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4044)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:759)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:739)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:524)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectory(HostConfig.java:918)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectories(HostConfig.java:881)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:475)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1126)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1020)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1012)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:442)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:683)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:537)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:271)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:409)
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Servlet mapping specifies an unknown servlet name invoker
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.addServletMapping(StandardContext.java:2228)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.addServletMapping(StandardContext.java:2208)
	... 44 more
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig processDefaultWebConfig
SCHWERWIEGEND: Parse error in default web.xml
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Servlet mapping specifies an unknown servlet name invoker
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2719)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.createSAXException(Digester.java:2745)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.endElement(Digester.java:1060)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.endElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanEndElement(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.Digester.parse(Digester.java:1561)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.processDefaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:646)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.defaultWebConfig(ContextConfig.java:598)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.start(ContextConfig.java:983)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig.lifecycleEvent(ContextConfig.java:255)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4044)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChildInternal(ContainerBase.java:759)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.addChild(ContainerBase.java:739)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.addChild(StandardHost.java:524)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectory(HostConfig.java:918)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployDirectories(HostConfig.java:881)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployApps(HostConfig.java:475)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.start(HostConfig.java:1126)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.lifecycleEvent(HostConfig.java:311)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1020)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1012)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:442)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:683)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:537)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:271)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:409)
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig processDefaultWebConfig
SCHWERWIEGEND: Occurred at line 326 column 23
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.catalina.startup.ContextConfig start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Marking this application unavailable due to previous error(s)
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error getConfigured
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Context startup failed due to previous errors
18.08.2005 15:03:10 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
18.08.2005 15:03:11 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK2: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
18.08.2005 15:03:11 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/220  config=null
18.08.2005 15:03:11 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
18.08.2005 15:03:11 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 3565 ms
```

Weißt du vielleicht was da das Problem sein kann?


----------



## mathon (18. Aug 2005)

Hi,

super, jetzt funktioniert es endlich, habe es nach der einen Anleitung von dir gemacht. Komisch finde ich nur, wenn ich jetzt das TestTomcat Projekt im workspace von eclipse anlege, dass ich es dann einfach im browser aufrufen kann ohne es in das webapps Verzeichnis des Tomcat servers gegeben zu haben..?? 

lg


----------



## Gast (19. Aug 2005)

Eclipse wird die Anwendung wohl automatisch deployen. Wo der Tomcat liegt, weiss eclipse ja.


----------



## MichiM (2. Dez 2005)

columbus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du bist in einer ähnlichen Lage wie ich, aber ich bei einen Tick weiter  8)
> Ich nehme an, Du hast die Deskriptor-Datei web.xml vergessen. Da steht drin, auf welche Anfrage Dein Servlet zu regieren hat, welchen Namen es hat, welche Services es anzubieten hat.
> 
> Ich gebe Dir mal zwei Links:
> ...




Hallo,
[list:e8f7176cb1]
bin in derselben Lage und hab mir die Seiten hinter den Links - neben vielen anderen - natürlich selbstverständlich mal angeschaut.  :wink: 

Zwei wesentliche Fragen bleiben da in diesem Zshg. jedoch bei mir so bisschen offen.

Würde gerne wissen:

1. MUSS man die web.xml selbst erstellen oder gibts da eine (Plugin-)Funktion im Eclipse (verwende Version 3.1 mit Tomcat 5.5), über die zum aktuellen Tomcat-Projekt die XML erstellt wird? Denn was zum Projekt gehört, ist ja aufgrund der Struktur bekannt und welchen Typs die einzelnen Komponenten sind, auch. Somit denke ich, müsste es doch so eine Funktion geben?

2. Wenns dann ums Publizieren geht:
MUSS das ganze Projekt dann in einem WAR-Archiv verschweißt online gehen oder gehts auch in der gleichen (unverpackten) Struktur wie im Eclipse, also, indem ich aufm Server die üblichen Verzeichnisse:
[list:e8f7176cb1]WEB-INF/
WEB-INF/src
work/ mit den Packages
_usw._
(und z.B. die index.jsp im relativen root-Verzeichnis)
anlege und die Dateien per FTP rüberkopiere?
[/list:u:e8f7176cb1]


Gruß Michi[/list:u:e8f7176cb1]


----------

